# good quality nato straps?



## lovingtheclock

There are big price differences in nato straps, are the budget ones as seen on ebay any good? Are the cousins ones good?


----------



## brummie1875

The Timefactors and the CWC ones seem to be of a good quality to me but I'm not a fan of NATO straps tbh. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesinamillion

Probably the best one I've ever had (or at least the most substantial) was on a Bertucci watch. Not sure who makes the straps but they do sell them separately...

https://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/home.html


----------



## Bonzodog

Blushark are worth a look.


----------



## WRENCH

I like these proper canvas ones, cost around £22 off ebay, and are nice and comfy.


----------



## Jet Jetski

CWC are great, unfortunately I need a 22mm one now, suspect I will be trying a few different ones.


----------



## Lampoc

+1 for what Brummie said - Timefactors NATOs are excellent quality and decent value. The few I've bought cheap from eBay and Cousins have generally been pretty awful.


----------



## ZenArcade

Jonesinamillion said:


> Probably the best one I've ever had (or at least the most substantial) was on a Bertucci watch. Not sure who makes the straps but they do sell them separately...
> 
> https://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/home.html


 I can agree with thar regarding Bertucci watch straps. Watch Gecko have very good NATO straps. I personally don't rate timefactors watch straps.


----------



## normdiaz

U.K-based Haveston for single-pass NATO straps. One review:

http://strapsense.com/2018/10/07/haveston-a2-service-series-single-pass-layout/

Have one incoming from the U.S. affiliate.


----------



## WRENCH

Have a look at Barton watchbands.


----------



## normdiaz

WRENCH said:


> Have a look at Barton watchbands.


 Barton Watch Band reviews on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/BARTON-Watch-Bands-Choice-Ballistic/product-reviews/B07D926L1B


----------



## normdiaz

normdiaz said:


> U.K-based Haveston for single-pass NATO straps. One review:
> 
> http://strapsense.com/2018/10/07/haveston-a2-service-series-single-pass-layout/
> 
> Have one incoming from the U.S. affiliate.


 No complaints by me on the Haveston. Worked perfectly on a Citizen BM7100-59E Needed curved spring bars, but that was no fault of the strap.


----------



## KO_81

Just placed an order here for a collection of NATO/Nylon straps; they're an independent business from Sweden who are really struggling to keep their business afloat at the moment.

Some amazing prices, up to 70% off plus another 20% off if you buy 5 or more, have not got them yet so can't really speak regarding the quality. Worth a look..........

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/


----------



## Raymond Spanks

Hi,

Yeah, the Cousins ones are great. There is a lot of choice and for what they cost you can get a bunch of them and see what you like best.

I've found the thickness of some of their Nato's vary. Just had an order through today from them, ordered a 1 Colour Nato Style in Olive Green Satin Buckle 20mm £2.20. Really pleased. It's quite thin and feels lightweight, but for what I wanted and the money you can't go wrong.

Got one of their Canvas Sports Black/Black Stiching 20mm down to 18mm £3.25. Delivery is only a couple of days.

Cheers


----------



## normdiaz

Jonesinamillion said:


> Probably the best one I've ever had (or at least the most substantial) was on a Bertucci watch. Not sure who makes the straps but they do sell them separately...
> 
> https://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/home.html


 Bought a Bertucci nylon strap. Too stiff. Couldn't soften it up sufficiently after numerous washings, soaking in fabric softener, working it. Ended up donating it to a thrift shop.


----------



## Jonesinamillion

normdiaz said:


> Bought a Bertucci nylon strap. Too stiff. Couldn't soften it up sufficiently after numerous washings, soaking in fabric softener, working it. Ended up donating it to a thrift shop.


 Funny old game... I loved its stiffness!


----------



## normdiaz

Jonesinamillion said:


> Funny old game... I loved its stiffness!


 Yep. "Different strokes for different folks".



KO_81 said:


> Just placed an order here for a collection of NATO/Nylon straps; they're an independent business from Sweden who are really struggling to keep their business afloat at the moment.
> 
> Some amazing prices, up to 70% off plus another 20% off if you buy 5 or more, have not got them yet so can't really speak regarding the quality. Worth a look..........
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/


 Have bought a couple from single pass adjustable straps from CNS. Last one was ordered May 25, shipped May 30, and received July 14.


----------



## davidif

I've had a few from Watch Gecko and all have been good, excellent service as well!


----------



## normdiaz

lovingtheclock said:


> There are big price differences in nato straps, are the budget ones as seen on ebay any good? Are the cousins ones good?


 The "budget" NATO straps on E-bay are Chinese and tend to be a bit on the short side. Got one from E-bay for USD 2.95 delivered, and so far it's working well. Wouldn't recommend them for wrists sizes over 7 inches. Similar straps are offered on Amazon so, of course, always confirm length as well as width.


----------



## Bow

Loving this for a cheapy.


----------



## philwongnz

Phoenix nato for me

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan

philwongnz said:


> Phoenix nato for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


 I agree. :yes:


----------



## Wobbit

Quite like my single pass MKS Natos, more like a seatbelt material, low profile and very comfortable


----------

